# Is coastal Scents out of the MICA Powder Business?



## BSea

I just went to their site, and I can't find mica powder anywhere.  The only thing I can find that looks like mica powder is called  Mineral Makeup.  And get this.  It's $4.95 for less than 1/10 of an ounce (.07oz).     It does come in a nicer jar though.

There are other sites, but this is really a major hiccup for those of us that cast.


----------



## Edward Cypher

WOW sad times.


----------



## H2O

HERE
Some is out of stock.


----------



## BSea

H2O said:


> HERE
> Some is out of stock.


I saw that. And if you go to any of the items and click additional info, it shows:
*Ingredients:	Mica May Contain: Carmine and Titanium Dioxide
Net Weight: 	Full Size: 2 g / 0.07 oz
Sample Size: approximately 1/8 tsp
*
So a full size (.07 ounces) cost $4.95 where before, we were buying an ounce for about the same price.  Basically, they are charging 14 times as much for mica powder.


----------



## PSNCO

This seems interesting....

Pearl Mica Powder Colored

Good prices.  I haven't checked out shipping.


----------



## MarkD

*Coastal Scents used to have a section called "Make your own" where they listed the mica powders. I don't see that now.

*


----------



## Edward Cypher

I posted a month or so ago that the prices had went up greatly since my purchase in October and December.  I guess they are moving to make up only where you only need a pinch.  Thanks PSNCO for the link that is more what I was paying last year.


----------



## BSea

PSNCO said:


> This seems interesting....
> 
> Pearl Mica Powder Colored
> 
> Good prices.  I haven't checked out shipping.


I've confirmed this to Mark in a PM, but they do ship for free on orders over $10.  I made a small order of several samples and a few small sizes.  My order was $36 with free shipping.


----------



## mredburn

The Conservatorie - Cosmetic Mica, Wholesale Mineral Makeup, Mica Powders, Cosmetic Packaging,


----------



## BSea

And here's another source: TKB Trading


----------



## Quality Pen

Thanks to everyone for chiming in!

Just when you start to figure it out they go and do something crazy:biggrin:


----------



## BSea

BTW, you can buy all of their remaining mica for $90,000.  You can't buy part, only the whole lot. I emailed them to see if they would sell me some in larger quantities.  They said they want to sell everything at once.

Mica Powders Sale!

EDIT: I see they added the price and the entire lot after I inquired.  I guess they were getting a lot of small partial offers.


----------



## D.Oliver

That's it? Gees, let me go shake out the couch cushions....:tongue:


----------



## Edward Cypher

Seems like a lot for a large number of colors that did not sell to begin with but you do have two domain names.  As Shark Tank says I'm out.


----------



## Quality Pen

I like how they put that out there as a viable option for consumers? lol...

"Well,  I only needed 4 ounces of red and 8 ounces of black... but for ninety  thousand dollars I really can get a lot more for my dollar. I'll take  it."


----------



## Quality Pen

Thanks again for all the recommendations...

cosmeticpigments does have free shipping which is nice if you just need a pinch!


----------



## Bobostro61

Wow, glad I got an order of Mirage Sapphire in a while ago.  Got an oz. of it for not much $$.  Better use it very sparingly.


----------



## le_skieur

I find this in Canada, I don't know if it will help: http://www.kamapigment.com/store/index.asp


----------



## ladycop322

*Try here*

Naturesoapsupplies.com is better than Coastal.  When Coastal stopped carrying the micas we use for casting, most of us went over to Nature.  Colors are awesome and so are the results.


----------



## ladycop322

Sorry, nurturesoapsupplies.com  they are also on facebook.  the previous post had the wrong site....


----------

